# Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele



## BaueROG (18. Februar 2012)

*Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*

Hey,

Wie ihr aus dem Titel wohl entnehmen könnt, suche ich Spiele die ich mit meinem Freund zusammen im LAN spielen kann.
Wenn möglich sollten es keine Rollenspiele sein und Strategiespiele sollten es wenn möglich auch nicht sein... 
Bisher hab ich nur Battlefield 2 mit Sandbox und AIX 2.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
und liebe Grüße, BaueR


----------



## zøtac (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*

CoD4, Counter Strike, GTA2, Battlefield: Vietnam


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*

Keine Strategiespiele? Da sind aber einige der grössten LAN Perlen mit dabei...

Borderlands oder Dota mit Bots haben wir immer viel gespielt.


----------



## BaueROG (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*

Funktionieren die auch ohne Internetverbindung? Also nur mit'm Crosskabel zwischen zwei Laptops?? 



Rolk schrieb:


> Keine Strategiespiele? Da sind aber einige der grössten LAN Perlen mit dabei...
> 
> Borderlands oder Dota mit Bots haben wir immer viel gespielt.


 
Strategiespiele sind nich so meins


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*

Ich kann dir trotz deiner Abenigung gegen Strategiespiele Warcraft III empfehlen.

Warum?
Weil es endlos viele Fanmaps gibt, von denen die meisten ein ganz eigenes Spielkonzept besitzen. 
Das macht auf Lan unheimlich Spaß, gute Maps wie z.B. Tank Wars durchzuprobieren 

Wir haben auf Lan bisher noch jeden RTS-Muffel zum Warcraft III-Fan machen können


----------



## michelthemaster (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*

Hallo zusammen, 

meine Auswahl sieht wie folgend aus:

Serious Sam (alte Teile, HD Teile)

Company of Heroes (spielt sich sehr schnell und ist unglaublich spaßig)

Half-Life 1 und 2 Deathmatch (Teil 1 und 2 gehen auch im Coop per Mods)

CS(S) - sollte klar sein

Pure - Rennspiel mit Quads, gute Grafik und extrem spaßig. Am besten mit einem Xbox360 Controller

Flatout 1 u. 2

Gruß

Micha


----------



## onslaught (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*

Unreal Tournament 2004 

UT3 

Serious Sam II

Serious Sam first + second Encounter

Enemy Territory Quake Wars

Conflict Denied Ops, zwei verschiedene Charktäre im Spiel, Gunman und Scharfschütze, müssen zusammenarbeiten, kommt nicht schlecht.


----------



## BaueROG (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Auswahl sieht wie folgend aus:
> 
> ...


 
Sind schöne Spiele dabei, jedoch finde ich Pure nicht als PC Spiel...
Ich hab das zwar für Xbox aber da kann man das ja nur allein spielen... 



onslaught schrieb:


> Unreal Tournament 2004
> 
> UT3
> 
> ...


 
Das Conflict Denied Ops find ich ganz ansprechend 



Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Ich kann dir trotz deiner Abenigung gegen Strategiespiele Warcraft III empfehlen.
> 
> Warum?
> Weil es endlos viele Fanmaps gibt, von denen die meisten ein ganz eigenes Spielkonzept besitzen.
> ...



Dann werd ich wohl oder übel der erste sein  Das reizt mich irgendwie nicht so... Sry


----------



## michelthemaster (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*

Hey Kollege, zu Pure:

http://www.amazon.de/Disney-Pure/dp/B001CIEO8I/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1329587820&sr=8-7

Kaufs dir einfach gebraucht, kostet kaum was und erfüllt seinen Zweck 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*



> Dann werd ich wohl oder übel der erste sein  Das reizt mich irgendwie nicht so... Sry


2 Stunden custom Maps und die Sache wird vermutlich anders aussehen 

Aber nagut, dann verpasst dus halt 

Was auch spaß macht, ist Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory.
Das gibts sogar kostenlos, und macht richtig Spaß. Wenn man aber weniger als 6 Leute ist, empfehl ich Bots zu nehmen oder sich selbst Spielmodi zu überlegen.

Das erste Halo kann auch lustig werden.

Und für den kleinen Spaß zwischendurch, falls man mal viel hin und her schiebt und auf die "richtigen" games warten muss, gibts noch Teeworlds 
Sieht bescheuert aus, macht aber unheimlich Spaß.


----------



## Micha77 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche LAN-Fähige Spiele*

Crysis Wars macht auch dick Laune!


----------

